# Oxalic Acid Use



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

ndvan said:


> 1. What is the status on getting this approved in the US?
> 
> 2. Have people had success with the treatment (either yourself or "sombody you know")?
> 
> ...


1. Not approved

2. yes, there have been reports of success. 

3. Read the article. I believe it is every frame. There are other methods of application as well. Search for OA.

4. Not sure what effect it would have on SBB. I would doubt if it would have any.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly what do you mean by "every frame"? It seems that getting that wrong would either not kill the mites or would kill the bees? I could not really tell from the article.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

do a google search on "oxalic acid dribbling", you'll find many descriptions
I've used vaporization on my bees the last two years with good success
here's some pics of the vaporizer I built

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/oa_evaporator/

it's a knockoff of the Heilyser unit

http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/

Dave


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

ndvan, to answer your question, yes you should dribble between each frame in all hive bodies which means opening and splitting the hive if the brood nest is in two boxes. 


At this site:

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/pests-diseases/animals/varroa

you can link to the book: ‘Control of Varroa: A guide for New Zealand Beekeepers’.

Go to the site, then scroll about halfway down to the section on Management and you’ll find a PDF link titled:

Control of Varroa: A guide for New Zealand Beekeepers.

Pretty decent little book with lot’s of good varroa information and treatment options including instructions and a picture or two on OA dribbling.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If trickling, you need 5 cc's of the solution per seam. It does work, quite efficiently, provided there's little or no brood. I haven't tried using a vapouriser.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought a Heiysler unit last year for the two hives I had. It was easy to use and knocked off the mites very well. I've got 5 hives and a nuc now and hope to be using it on them again this weekend. It's best if it mid fall (little brood) cool but not cold (a loose cluster allows the vapor to get everywhere).

I plug up the hive, except for a small upper exit, this allows the vapor to drift all the way through the hive. Put the vaporizer under the screen and turn it on. After a minute, it's done I'd disconnect the electictrical cord from the battery and let it sit for a minute. Remove the hive plugs and go to the next hive.

While modifying the SBB this year I did notice that the screen does show tarnishing directly above where the vaporization occured. I have no experience with the dribbling technique so I can't be of any help there.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

One of the big differences in dribbling and vaporizing is that you should only use the liquid once per season. Multiple dribbing will kill bees. Vaporizing can be repeated every 10 days and therefore is an approach that can be used while brood is still present- aka muliple applications over the brood cycle.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

John, we use the dribble method and dribble 4 times in 7-10 day intervals and have not for the last two years seen any problems what so ever ..I dont think I would do it more than once if it was winter but if the bees have good cleansing flights we have been fine!!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Reed Honey:
I've been doing the same thing, this will be my 3rd year of using OA. I usually go 3 times 7 days apart. Always around 80 degrees. I've never seen any bad effects on brood. 
Jim


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll agree with both Jim and Ken. Just be careful if the cluster size is small and/or you are expecting cold temps (lows in the 30's or below). Although a large hive would probably handle it without a problem a small hive can take a pretty good hit. On the other hand I am not sure a small hive this time of year with a high mite load has much of a chance anyway.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

*OA vapour success*

I got a Heiysler unit late last year after discovering the thymol treatment was not working or a least not working very fast.

It worked spectacularly for me. I kept a running tally of the counts from each hive. I you want to view the record check out
www.hhrobertsmachinery.com/private/mites.xls

It has been approved in many jurisdictions. Not sure about the status in Canada or the USA.

No question it works. I kept a thread running on it last year at this time.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 29, 2005)

*good read*

Dick,
thanks for the link: http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/pests...animals/varroa
that is a good paper to read.
Matt


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I would be cautious with the vapourization method. There are problems that are created when using this method, one of them health related. When the crystals are vapourized they can form as a fine dust along the insides of the hive bodies. 
The beekeeper may be in continous contact with the OA crystals while working the hives. Continous exposure to OA is a health hazard and must be considered.

The drizzling method is probably the most effective application of OA you can get. Requires a bit more work, but it also avoids the OA reisdues left behind from improper vapourization. 
This is only a one time treatment, so pick you time carefully, during a broodless period.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Ian said:


> This is only a one time treatment, so pick you time carefully, during a broodless period.


Judging by the above posts I'd have to say some don't know when to stop. I stopped after a year and a half.


----------

